# A Trio of Sweethearts.



## Cedarking

Nice, I have been thinking of using more of the hand tools vs power tools.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*COOL deal…*


----------



## Kentuk55

I think ya done good.


----------



## helluvawreck

That sounds like a nice deal.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same planes, I like the block planes very much, I am not crazy about the 92, the tenon plane.


----------



## stefang

Kudos for using planes and other hand tools. They actually save a lot of time when used for one off jobs and they are amazingly precise.


----------



## mafe

If you set them up correct, you will be getting as fine results as with the V or L planes, so don't give that a thought. Trust me I know.
These seems like really fine planes and with this bunch you can do most, especially when working manly with power tools. Train your sharpening skills, this is the holy grale. 
Next could be a 4 or 4,5… Smiles. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jmcp

Hi, I have the same shoulder and 60 block plane, they are pretty decent as you say once sharpened but they are not the most robust, took me 3 block planes before I received one that didn't have a broken part. I also have the smooth and jack plane, they are ok, especially the jack plane but not sure I would buy the smoother again, just can't seem to get that set up and stay set up up for very long.

Cheers, John


----------



## 489tad

Ken, I bought the Stanley #62 low angle jack with a coupon from a Woodcraft drawing. I sharpened the iron, the sole was flat and it cuts nice. Your right on sharpness and operator ability. (still working on mine) Amazon sells the 62 at a good price, if your interested.
All the best on the hand tool journey.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx Ill look into it. I just sharpened all my chesils and 8 different planes. I think its time for a machine.


----------



## DannyW

I was needing a small plane to do odd jobs but didn't want to spend a fortune not knowing if I would really get into hand planes. I found and bought the Stanley Sweetheart 60 1/2 low angle block plane from the BORG for only $67 after looking and reading about several others, and for the price the Stanley seemed like a good deal at barely over half of the other main contenders (that is their regular price at HD). I got it yesterday so have not had much time with it but from what very little I know of hand planes I am impressed. I have not tried to tune it up yet but after a few adjustments was able to get even, paper thin shavings. I need to get something to sharpen the plane iron and a few chisels that I have and think I will get the Worksharp WS3000 while it is on sale based on reviews I have seen on here and elsewhere; I know with the manual sharpening methods I would be able to mangle things in a hurry.

So far so good.


----------



## sansoo22

Ken - Those are some nice blocks. I especially like the lateral adjuster on the 60-1/2. The old school variants don't have that. I think you did a great job on choice and price. I'm in the camp of buy less expensive planes for your first few and use the cost savings on nice sharpening stones. Practice sharpening as often as you can and if you really want to tune up your planes pick up a small surface plate. I wish i would have used this advice when starting out. Picked up my first few bench and block planes from a retired machinist who restores old tools. Now I find I can tune my own planes better…or at least to my liking better.

I agree with others that these can perform just as well as an LN or LV. My opinion is the higher priced planes offer better quality control and out of the box accuracy. But there is no better way to learn how these wonderful tools work then stripping it down and tuning it yourself.

Just be leery of the temptations of the dark side when it comes to hand planes…you start with 3…and next thing you know you have 30+ in your shop. Trust me…I know.


----------

